# 1600 Series



## Farmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Has anyone encountered any issues with the 1600 series tractors? Looking at replacing a tractor with a 50-60 hp model.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

"Has anyone encountered any issues with the 1600 series tractors?"

Whats the make?


----------



## Farmer (Sep 9, 2012)

1652 or 1655 model.


----------

